

The Power Of Words - geteme
http://www.videomomo.com/10868/the-power-of-words/

======
ColinWright
Same video posted yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2571158>

~~~
geteme
how do we perform search to check duplicate post?

